# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Request] AHK Farm script

## Nasen

Like the Title says,
I look for an AHK script that is turned on by one button, and sends 45 seconds 1 with a delay betwen 50-85ms, then it sends 2 for 4 seconds with a delay of 1000ms, after that it should send 3 for 3 seconds with a delay of 500ms
then repeat the process.
sry 4 my bad english

----------


## stonebent

You can do it with AutoIt, just write a script by yourself. It's pretty much straight forward. You can assign global hotkeys, no additional tools needed.

----------


## Nasen

i have no clue how to do it

----------


## Selma

50-85ms is a bit short for timing and you want to add a bit of randomness in there. What are the 3 abilities you have on keys 1-3?

----------


## Dupheadss

Greetings mate I'd suggest checking out my current project :

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...beta-post.html

----------


## Nasen

on 1 i have my rotation makro on 2 i have my lootarang on 3 i have my heal/ox statue im a multiboxer and want to afk farm

----------


## ch0pzer

Be aware this is automation, and can end up with you getting your account banned for use of 3rd party programs. As others said, it can be done with AutoIT, without much knowledge of the program either. 

Im sure you could find proper guides on the internet for both programs, and if you really don't want to do that. Then go find a Auto clicker that can work for you

----------


## grogan

are auto clickers frowned on?

----------

